# Emma Watsons Schlüpferblitzer



## Tokko (23 Apr. 2008)

*Emma Watsons Schlüpferblitzer*

*Sie galt bisher als absolut skandalfrei. Und jetzt das! Schlüpferblitzer bei Emma Watson, der harmlosen Hermine aus "Harry Potter".* 





* Emma Watson zeigt uns, was sie drunter trägt.





Ihr ist das passiert, was sich Britney, Paris und Co. schon des Öfteren geleistet haben. Jetzt weiß jeder, was die Schauspielerin drunter trägt. Die Luderfalle ist zugeschnappt!

Am Wochenende feierte Emma ihren 18. Geburtstag mit einigen Freunden nach. Aufgehübscht mit sexy Locken und im kleinen Schwarzen, ließ es die frischgebackene Volljährige krachen. Die Party ging bis in die frühen Morgenstunden. Um vier Uhr verließ Emma die "Automat Bar" und dann geschah es.

Sie setzte sich in die Limousine, rutsche etwas tiefer in den Autositz und ihr Kleid zu weit nach oben. Erwischt! Emma trägt einen Hauch von Nichts in durchsichtig mit Streifen. Ob's wohl Freund und Rocksänger Johnny Borell gefällt?
* *
Bleibt abzuwarten, ob so ein Schlüpferblitzer bei Emma ein Einzelfall bleibt.

*Quelle :
.freenet.de

Siehe auch:
*Emma Watson - Upskirt - 1x und 4 x 16xUPDATE*


----------



## flr21 (17 Dez. 2010)

wunderschön. dankeschön


----------

